# Database Discussions > MDX and Analysis Services >  custom functions stop working in PivotTable in Excel2003

## zmike

Hello.

I have MS OLAP database with calculated measures and i am using there custom functions via COM objects.

everything works fine in Excel2000.

but in Excel2003 COM object was created and then immediately released by Excel.

so i get #VALUE result in table.

may be there are some security or thread issues?

Does anybody use custom function in MS OLAP with Excel 2003.

Can anyone help me?

Mike.

----------

